# Cannot run CUDA (version insufficient) [hardened] [fixed]

## wichtounet

Hi, 

I've a strange problem on my server. I've installed a GPU (Geforce 950) and want to run some CUDA tests. 

My server is running the hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib profile and has the linux-4.1.7-hardened-r1 kernel. The monitor is connected direcly to the onboard graphics card. 

I've installed the following packages: 

 *Quote:*   

> dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-7.5.18
> 
> dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit-7.5.18-r2
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28

 

(been compiled without X support (USE="-X"))

The module is loaded:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia_uvm            587555  0

nvidia               9958777  1 nvidia_uvm

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4088  0
```

and when I try to run deviceQuery: 

 *Quote:*   

> ./deviceQuery 
> 
> ./deviceQuery Starting...
> 
>  CUDA Device Query (Runtime API) version (CUDART static linking)
> ...

 

Is there anything more I have to do to make CUDA works ? I've the exact same versions on my PC and I haven't had any issues whatsoever. 

ThanksLast edited by wichtounet on Thu May 12, 2016 8:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wichtounet

Am I the only one with this issue ?

----------

## wichtounet

I tried with the standard kernel: 

```
uname -a

Linux hel.asgard 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Tue May 3 21:32:34 CEST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

With the same result  :Sad: 

Could this be an hardware issue ?

Thanks

----------

## wichtounet

I've been able to solve my problem by getting rid of the hardened profile:

Uninstalled all nvidia packages

switched to a default profile (instead of hardened)

reemerged everything (empty tree)

installed the nvidia packages

rebooted

everything works fine

----------

## pilla

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

